# Mapleton/backyard Herping



## DanTheMan (Oct 4, 2008)

Well just over a week ago, went for a drive up to Mapleton, spent about 3 hours up there, saw bugger all, was a bit disappointed, as more herps have come to me at home than I saw in Mapleton, no snakes up there, but plenty round the house.
So heres some snaps I got, some aren't good but didnt have alot of time before they shot off, also some habitat pics.

1st, pics from around home
As I was taking pics of one Keelback, another one shot past my foot.
































Green Tree Snake, seen a few around the house now (my 1st) Sorry didnt get many, quick little buggers.










Already had some pics of this Coastal up but may aswell put some up those that didnt see it. Wasn't a happy camper.




















Eastern Water Dragon's (Am yet to get some proper pics of an adult)










Now for the Mapleton herps

Arcane Striped Skink having of feed of Huntsman





This patch of creek had hundreds of Eastern Sedge Frogs















Young Lace Monitor, was sitting on the gravel road, tried to get some half decent pics of him but wasn't easy, every step forward I took, he'd climb a few more metres.















And for those that like some habitat shots, here you go (All in Mapleton)





Where all the Sedge Frogs were


----------



## hodges (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pictures, love the keelback and the frogs.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 4, 2008)

wow excellent pics - Love the coastal, he looked super grumpy.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stewydead (Oct 4, 2008)

great photos, love the keelbacks too


----------



## Stewydead (Oct 4, 2008)

ps. what camera you using?


----------



## MMAnne (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent pics - and what a great camera! Those photo's of the sedge frogs are amazingly clear, considering! Such beautiful land, too 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, I use a Canon EOS 300D, dont know what all the letters mean but its an SLR, pretty much all the pics were taken with a 300mm zoom lens.

By the way, didn't get a lot of habitat pics unfortunately, a few minutes up the road and it all changes, love it up there, just need to find the right spots to look.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, great pics. You live in paridise! Great name (I know we've said that before but it's sooo true!)


----------



## itbites (Oct 4, 2008)

LOVE the keelback pics


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 4, 2008)

Dan,
Looks like you live in a great place to have all of that in your backyard. I especially liked the shot of the Keelback with its head just above the surface of the water.

How common are Arcane Striped Skinks? Did you see other species of small skinks?

Regards,
David


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 4, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Dan,
> Looks like you live in a great place to have all of that in your backyard. I especially liked the shot of the Keelback with its head just above the surface of the water.
> 
> How common are Arcane Striped Skinks? Did you see other species of small skinks?
> ...



That Arcane Striped Skink is the only one Iv ever seen, so Im not really sure. 
I only got a few more pics of some Fence Skinks, will put them up later if you want.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 4, 2008)

Here you go, only clear shot I got


----------



## melgalea (Oct 4, 2008)

some really nice shots. Mapelton, is that up near kenilworth somewere. am thinking i have been there many years ago. cant remember though.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pics Dan. Love Mapleton, such a picturesque area!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing! 

What a nice fat Carpet


----------



## shane14 (Oct 4, 2008)

well done looks like you had a good herping trip


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 4, 2008)

hey wicked shots you got there dan!Loved the pic of that skink eating tha spider! Yum!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Yea I was lucky to come across that skink, I was back tracking through the bush as I had dropped my car key haha, unfortunately I didn't have the zoom lens on, could have got some better shots.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 7, 2008)

Another Keelback today! Was on my lawn. The snake thought I was a good place to hide from me as I was getting some pics haha.


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent photos Dan, great stuff.


----------



## Palex134 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice V. varius.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 22, 2011)

Did you stay on the tracks at Mapelton? I was wondering if most people who see loads of herps stay on the main tracks or go off walking in the bush.


----------

